# Relationship opportunities?



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Do you have anyone in your life that you are "talking" to at this moment, who is interested in dating or forming a relationship with you of some sort, FWB, even platonic friendship?

I ask this question in regards to how many of us on SAS have opportunities at the moment to get into relationships. 

If not, what are you doing to take chances in meeting people; online dating, meetup groups, work, social circles, etc.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

There is one person I believe I could have sex with if I wanted to, but I don't think he'd be up for a fwb. That's all my options.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

A what now

Nope

All I'm doing is trying to survive work, I don't seem to have time to do anything else, not that I really have any options. It's been a couple of years since my last half assed relationship, I don't see myself in another one for years if ever again :blank


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool nope


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

In Sweden? No. I don't see or talk to anyone, anymore.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Mmm nope I wish, that'd be a nice change of pace. I'm not trying anything bc I know it's pointless lol


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Nope. I talk to a few girls at work, but most of them are in committed relationships/marriages and the few single ones I know haven't shown any signs at all of being interesting in me or really even getting to know me other than just joking around occasionally.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have over the years had quite a few. I have a new platonic online friend who is quite cool. But I am really waiting for what I perceive to be the right person romantically.


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes I have someone kinda


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nope.

I sometimes go to Meetup events, but it's always the same. Very few women around my age ever turn up to events.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

A few months ago, maybe, but right now nope.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess two of my exes would sleep with me, but I don't speak to them. And I reckon I could seduce at least 0.08% of SAS's virgin population if I wanted to take the trouble to fly someone over here. A boy who works at the pet store seems pretty keen, too, if his enthusiasm for discussing my enthusiasm for goats is anything to go by.

I know a couple of women who are particularly friendly irl and I think we could be great friends if there was a way I could get to know them without awkwardly asking to hang out some time. I think I am going to come up with an excuse to ask one of them if she wants to hang out but I still need to think of what that will be. I have also been trying to chat more to a guy at work in the hopes of becoming friend...ly and I am being more sociable in general with most people. I am going to go to more astronomy events and tramping and kayaking once they start up this year, too. So hopefully I can make some amazing friends to go starsailing with. You can do that for free in the South Island if you take your own kayak.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, my ex would always take me back, and I have a guy friend who said he's interested in something more, but I don't like him that way. So I guess I could technically have a bf if I wanted to, but I'm not interested in either of these.

As for what I'm doing, not much, other than trying to attend every social opportunity I'm given (which isn't a lot).


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not sure. No, I guess.


----------



## MythPHX (Aug 12, 2014)

Nooooope! None!


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

rdrr said:


> Do you have anyone in your life that you are "talking" to at this moment, who is interested in dating or forming a relationship with you of some sort, FWB, even platonic friendship?
> 
> I ask this question in regards to how many of us on SAS have opportunities at the moment to get into relationships.
> 
> If not, what are you doing to take chances in meeting people; online dating, meetup groups, work, social circles, etc.


No opportunities. It's infuriating when I think back on these many years. It's pretty awful. The only "regular" exposure I have to women are at work; but they're not an option. I'm mindful of workplace protocol and the women at work aren't attracted to me.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you have anyone in your life that you are "talking" to at this moment, who is interested in dating or forming a relationship with you of some sort, FWB, even platonic friendship?

lol no


----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't even know :\


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

rdrr said:


> Do you have anyone in your life that you are "talking" to at this moment, who is interested in dating or forming a relationship with you of some sort, FWB, even platonic friendship?
> 
> I ask this question in regards to how many of us on SAS have opportunities at the moment to get into relationships.
> 
> If not, what are you doing to take chances in meeting people; online dating, meetup groups, work, social circles, etc.


I really don't have anyone because I shut every girl out. I miss out on so many good opportunities. I've tried Pof recently, but women receive so many messages, most of them perverted I'm sure, that it's hard for them to keep up with my messages. One girl I really thought was cute replied back because she viewed my profile after I sent her a message. I thought I wasn't her type from what I had on my profile, so I joked around about not being her type, but she ended up saying that I do look like her type. I messaged her back, but I never received a reply because who knows how many messages she's receiving, probably hundreds.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MoveAlong91 said:


> I really don't have anyone because I shut every girl out. I miss out on so many good opportunities. I've tried Pof recently, but women receive so many messages, most of them perverted I'm sure, that it's hard for them to keep up with my messages. One girl I really thought was cute replied back because she viewed my profile after I sent her a message. I thought I wasn't her type from what I had on my profile, *so I joked around about not being her type,* but she ended up saying that I do look like her type. I messaged her back, but I never received a reply because who knows how many messages she's receiving, probably hundreds.


Yeah, you probably shouldn't ever do that again.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, you probably shouldn't ever do that again.


LOL!


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

East said:


> Mmm nope I wish, that'd be a nice change of pace. I'm not trying anything bc I know it's pointless lol


Why is it pointless?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeash, a few but i can see how things would nott work out often, or i dont feel that much of an attraction, FWB is not my thing at all, i dont think i could do that, Maybe this is something i should work on, till then ill be in my study!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Do you have anyone in your life that you are "talking" to at this moment, who is interested in dating or forming a relationship with you of some sort, FWB, even platonic friendship?*

God no :lol nobody is interested in me that way.

*If not, what are you doing to take chances in meeting people; online dating, meetup groups, work, social circles, etc.

*Absolutely nothing. I see no point in trying anymore when I only get rejected and hurt every time I try to connect with anyone.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Do you have anyone in your life that you are "talking" to at this moment, who is interested in dating or forming a relationship with you of some sort, FWB, even platonic friendship?
> 
> I ask this question in regards to how many of us on SAS have opportunities at the moment to get into relationships.
> 
> If not, what are you doing to take chances in meeting people; online dating, meetup groups, work, social circles, etc.


no. then again I don't even really talk to anyone. meeting new people irl scares me...

can't even really date because I have no car and no job or money

even once I land a job I'll probably continue to be shy and quiet

meetup groups are practically non existent in my area

is sa even curable? i feel like i'm stuck in a black hole and long passed the event horizon


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, you probably shouldn't ever do that again.


Shutting girls out, right? Or Pof? I'm done with both. Too many missed opportunities.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm kinda talking to an Egyptian guy. He's 25 and I'm 22. We have similar backgrounds and we've been 'just friends' for nearly three years. He has hinted to me several times about wanting to go beyond that. The only dilemma is life-based circumstances. At the moment, he's now in Egypt. I am in the States now finishing my last semester in uni with plans to move elsewhere after graduation. Based on upcoming career field, I have plans to work in various countries (especially Egypt). He's so cute, nice, and always likes checking up on me...especially for someone who is a loner,nervous wreck, and quite socially awkward :blush. I'm just going to see where it goes.


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

0 prospects at the moment or foreseeable future.

I'm taking a JC class right now.

https://i.imgflip.com/d32wj.jpg


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No one.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

thatsher said:


> There's a guy, he's the best friend of my best friend's boyfriend. He told them he was interested in meeting me. I've never seen him...at least I don't remember it. But he recognized me when he saw my pictures and said he has seen me at my work place lol They showed me pictures and told me about him. He seems like a good guy, he goes to college, seems like my type and I'm sure they wouldn't want us to meet if he was a jerk lol
> 
> I'm not sure if I should meet him. They want to do a "double-date" thing which I don't like. I'm not even sure if I want a relationship right now. I feel like it's more exciting to them to see their best friends date lol


Haha sounds so fun though lol. Hey, but if you think this guy is chill, then why not go for it? You never know what you'll get from it. I think you should do it haha.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Not since last summer. I was working too much and she lost interest cause i never got around to finding time or the nerve to go meet her.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

thatsher said:


> I think my problem is the thought of a relationship. It's exciting and beautiful but I've been single for a long time now, and I'm so happy that I became the way I am, happy, independent. I don't feel like dealing with all the drama I guess xD Maybe I'll meet him, we'll see xP


Yeah, it makes sense haha. Relationships are so tough, and that's good you're happy being by yourself. This could be the guy though, never know ha. :yes


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope, none at all. I'm not a likable person, and I'm only becoming worse and worse.

I guess I am trying to leave the house more, but that's about it. I have zero chances it will ever lead anywhere.


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

Like 3 right now, but I can't be bothered really


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't really talk to people in real life who I'm not related to. I talk to a few people online, some more often than others, and only a couple who live in the UK (one being a friend from uni so not an 'opportunity' but an actual platonic friend) 

I don't really think of just talking to someone as an opportunity though, well if you talk a lot maybe an opportunity for friendship? Unless they somehow make it clear I guess that they want to be friends, fwb, a relationship etc. Otherwise you'd just be guessing.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

probably offline said:


> In Sweden? No. I don't see or talk to anyone, anymore.


What are guys in Sweden like?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> What are guys in Sweden like?


Like... guys? Just as varied as anywhere else, I guess. I don't know. I like them :>


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No. I haven't had any social network since high school and even then it was extremely limited. I literally go to school, don't talk to anyone, come home, and cry on the internet. Been like that for the past 3 years.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

thatsher said:


> yea, it seems like he is very very similar to me. I'm probably going to meet him some time in the future whenever I feel ready


Sounds great. No problem with taking it slow and thinking about it for a bit. Good luck :clap


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Opportunities? Are those the things where people think I'm a good person to scrape their problems off on, or disappear from class the day after I got the guts to start talking to them?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't make any opportunities for myself. No one is barking up my tree in the dating and relationship department. I have friends I socialize with, and that's about it. Just try to make best of that and continue to meet new people in social activities and see what happens.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

My last relationship was a heartbreak, and I don't have anyone right now that I'm close to having a relationship with like that, but I know I'll definitely be in one because I'm one of those positive SA heads haha. I'm never giving up, bro lol


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, no. 

I have been talking to a few girls at work though....They all say I'm a very good friend...............................................................:blank

:fall


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

nope. id feel bad making someone like me when they could be a lot happier with someone else who's a lot prettier and is not borderline. 

I don't think that a girl like me deserves to go on a date or hold hands with anyone. the best offer I can get is guys interested in casual sex.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Not right now. The last time was probably last summer so almost a year ago. There was this girl at work that I wanted to ask out, but I chickened out 2 times and didn't do it. I knew she was quitting soon but thought I would get another chance but I didn't.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I kind of want a best frien at work, like they are all friends with each other but I notice a few have come together to form super best friend pacts, and I think it's really cool and sweet that they do that. If I had someone like that at work we would rule the company...then the world probably.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

In real life, two of my little sister's friends seemed interested in me, but I did nothing to pursue any sort of relationship with them.

Out of my former work colleagues, 2 girls contact me, from time to time, on my phone.

Online, I only had strong feelings for one girl, for 3 years. We used to talk a lot in the first year on Skype(literally for many hours daily), but then things started to deteriorate and got very painful and toxic. 

I did talk to other people before her and made a few friends that contact me every few months or once a year. 

After her, I talked mostly to a few girls in here and made some friends. 3 girls called me their best friend ever and 3 asked me if I was interested in a romantic relationship with them. I tried not to offend anyone and keep them as friends, because as a stupid masochist that I was, I was still thinking of the girl I considered to be my significant other. I still talk to a few of them from time to time.

I was never interested in casual sex, friends with benefits, open relationships or other crap like that. Never tried online dating sites.

Right now, I spend a lot of time on Vk listening to music. I also add more pictures of me there. I got a lot of friend requests from total strangers. I accepted them all but I interacted the most with 2 girls(one from Russia and one from Ukraine), liking some pics and adding comments or sending a few messages and they did the same for me.


----------



## Ruthy17 (Apr 15, 2015)

Since trying online dating and forcing myself out of the house more to socialise I have TOO MANY opportunities.  Like 30 guys want to meet up, only 2 are hot though. So I'll see the one who seems friendliess and funniest soon. Always nervous on a first date, but it usually goes well.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Right before I got a girlfriend I had 4 other women want to date me...

Only of them have been supportive of my current relationship


----------

